# '84 Sentra transformation



## Datsun84SentraProjec (Aug 25, 2005)

I finally got my old '84 Sentra running. I had to get a new carb, new vaccuum and fuel lines, and bunches of other stuff to finally get it sputtering again, or as my friend says, "putting". It is a good thing I am putting a better engine in it, this little 4-cyl is about to die on me. Oil is pouring down the block, and half the time it does not go in gear. With it finally running, I quickly got it over to my friend's house, who is currently working on Datsun 1200 or maybe 120... not sure, but its fast. Since I picked up a L24 engine a few days ago, I am thinking about putting it in my Sentra... or perhaps that CA series engine... I think it is a 1.8... not sure, I just got into working on Nissans / Datsuns. I used to be a Honda man... but my Civic blew up and I am tired of working on crappy engines with low base horsepower. I guess we are going to pull out the engine, I will have to ask him what he thinks.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

That Sentra is a piece of crap... I cannot believe you love that car so much. Anyway, yeah, we are killing that E15 and make sure it never returns. As for the other engine choice, are you talking about the CA18... that engine will probably never run again... too many things wrong with it. I do not think that L24 is going to work... we might have to settle on either a GA16DE or GA16i swap. I have both laying around the garage... we will just have to piece them back together.


----------

